# Free Sample Packs - All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (21/7/17)

We have 10 sample packs to give away for people to test and give their impressions in our reviews thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/





The juices have been steeped and ready to go!
We will send them off next week, please give us a shout in this thread if you wish to receive a pack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/7/17)

Hey

Where do i sign up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/7/17)

@BeardedVaper93 Right here 

Should I put you down for one? We'll get the shipping details later.


----------



## morras (21/7/17)

Yes please , would be great to tase some of your juices....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/7/17)

Great idea @YeOldeOke 

What strength are the sample juices?
Unless i missed it


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/7/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @BeardedVaper93 Right here
> 
> Should I put you down for one? We'll get the shipping details later.




Yes Please. thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (21/7/17)

me to please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/7/17)

It is 10 x 10ml 0mg.. in the OP.

2 noted down

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/7/17)

Yes please id like to join in on this. Going to clean a rta and rda now for the tests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/7/17)

6 left.


----------



## Gersh (21/7/17)

I'd like to test please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/7/17)

Let me list, its going quick.

@BeardedVaper93 
@morras 
@Rafique 
@antonherbst 
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/7/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> Let me list, its going quick.
> 
> @BeardedVaper93
> @morras
> ...




This will be a great experience. Thank you


----------



## JohnoF (21/7/17)

I Would love too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparMan (21/7/17)

I'd love to, sent you a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/7/17)

Edit/ Oops. 3 still available. The next 3 will be included, I gotta run, will be back later.

@BeardedVaper93
@morras
@Rafique
@antonherbst
@Gersh
@JohnoF 
@SparMan


----------



## KZOR (21/7/17)

I'm in but only if i can review them on youtube.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_r (21/7/17)

If there is still one available  me pleeeeez


----------



## Po7713 (21/7/17)

I will take one if still available 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoeB786 (21/7/17)

Ill have one as well please


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/7/17)

Closed. List to follow right now.


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/7/17)

@BeardedVaper93
@morras
@Rafique
@antonherbst
@Gersh
@JohnoF
@SparMan
@KZOR
@Vape_r
@Po7713
@MoeB786


Great, thanks guys. That's 11. We will go with that.

We will let you know the process to get your shipping address later today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (21/7/17)

KZOR said:


> I'm in but only if i can review them on youtube.



@KZOR - i am sure many folk would want to hear what you say on your videos about the juices
Why dont you also post links to the video/s on the relevant All Day Vapes Juice review thread
Then it can be easily found there too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (21/7/17)

Silver said:


> i am sure many folk would want to hear what you say on your videos about the juices


Will do.
I find quite a few vendors to be scared to send me samples to test as i will always be honest. I think it is because i have been doing DIY for such a long time that they might think i have a way more critical approach than the average Joe and they will be right. If you decide to send me something you better make sure that it is of quality or i will shoot it down since that is what is expected of a honest reviewer.
The upside of course is that when i find a juice nice then you can truly feel proud of it and i will promote it when the opportunity arises.
My opinion is not based on personal preference but on presentation, blending, ease of use, flavour delivery and so forth.
If i taste a artificial cucumber and it tastes realistic i will give it a high rating since it tastes like it is supposed to ALTHOUGH I HATE CUCUMBER. 
I find it very odd that all local juice reviews i see is always positive .......... and this i find improbable since i have tasted many of them that i find are average.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (21/7/17)

Nooooooooo!!!!!!!
How did I miss this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/7/17)

Strontium said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!!!
> How did I miss this.


you were sleeping again. old age

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## QKNatasha (22/7/17)

Don't you want to make up a sample pack and put it up for purchase? I'm in love with your pomberry cooler. Wouldn't mind paying to sample some other flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/7/17)

@QKNatasha 

The sample pack is for sale, it was put up on Thursday. 

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-sample-pack/

We are constantly announcing new flavours in this thread

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-new-e-juice-flavours.t27464/page-16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/7/17)

@morras
@Rafique
@MoeB786 

Could you please check your PM's, I've sent info and need your shipping details please.


----------



## Rafique (23/7/17)

Order placed thanks @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/7/17)

All packs have been dispatched, you should receive them tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (25/7/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> All packs have been dispatched, you should receive them tomorrow.



Just recieved mine. Thank you

Review to follow soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Po7713 (25/7/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> All packs have been dispatched, you should receive them tomorrow.


Mine was delivered this morning can't wait to get home 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (26/7/17)

Received Thanks @YeOldeOke 

Review will be done in the week. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (26/7/17)

Recieved Thank you @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/7/17)

Got my juices on Friday and now busy with the review. Should be able to post some credentials by latest Monday evening. Just need to have the typing checked for "making sense" by the wife and then i will post. Thanks for the opportunity as a NOOB to be a reviewer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/7/17)

No pressure guys, whenever you are ready.

It's great if you want to do a 'formal' review, and your efforts are appreciated, but a formal structure is not necessary if you just want to give your thoughts. Up to you.

These reviews have multiple uses. Of course they are a marketing tool, but just as important is their value as a guide to others in making a choice amongst our large range. Most importantly, we value them as a guide to improving our offering and in developing new juices.

Thanks for participating.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Po7713 (30/7/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> No pressure guys, whenever you are ready.
> 
> It's great if you want to do a 'formal' review, and your efforts are appreciated, but a formal structure is not necessary if you just want to give your thoughts. Up to you.
> 
> ...


Hi @YeOldOke 

Do you want the reviews on the forum or on your website? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/7/17)

Po7713 said:


> Hi @YeOldOke
> 
> Do you want the reviews on the forum or on your website?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@Po7713 These were for the forum, but if you want to do the website as well that'd great. You'll just have to let me know because I'll have to open those flavours to you on the website to allow you to leave a review.


----------



## Po7713 (30/7/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Po7713 These were for the forum, but if you want to do the website as well that'd great. You'll just have to let me know because I'll have to open those flavours to you on the website to allow you to leave a review.


Ok no problem the forum it is  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

